# Recommend a pastry bible



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's been more than 20 years since I bought a pastry bible. It is 2021. What do you recommend?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just bought "The Pastry Chef's Little Black Book" volumes 1 and 2 about 6 months ago. Love them for so many reasons, but my favorite reason is they're written for PC's who already know the basics and it's not full of step-by-step stuff that most people need to have. Both volumes have the tried and true basics plus some. Really wish I had these earlier in my career.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Just one!?! Lemme think.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Are the book mentioned in metric units?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

butzy said:


> Are the book mentioned in metric units?


The books I mentioned, The Pastry Chef's Little Black Books, are both in metric and US standard.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

butzy said:


> Are the book mentioned in metric units?


Yes, Suas' book is also. Plus, most if not all recipes have bakers percentage too.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

chefpeon said:


> I just bought "The Pastry Chef's Little Black Book" volumes 1 and 2 about 6 months ago. Love them for so many reasons, but my favorite reason is they're written for PC's who already know the basics and it's not full of step-by-step stuff that most people need to have. Both volumes have the tried and true basics plus some. Really wish I had these earlier in my career.


Thanks. I just ordered them.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Guilty as charged... I just ordered both, love how they're in both imperial and metric... got $20 off the pair AND they threw in the e-book versions as well... Thanks for the pointer to these, they look to promise a lot of info.


----------

